# Malore da mesi



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


----------



## Raryof (2 Settembre 2021)

Se intendi giramenti di testa intendi giramenti di testa quando alzi la testa ad esempio? vertigini?
In passato per alcuni periodi mi è capitato ma era dovuto al fatto di stare parecchio tempo sdraiato e a pancia in su.
Dolori agli occhi però boh, no, potrebbe essere una specie di insonnia cronica che magari hai sempre avuto? cerchi neri?


----------



## Butcher (2 Settembre 2021)

Le fitte dietro gli occhi mi fanno pensare alle emicranie. Magari consulta qualche specialista che se ne occupi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


hai mai sofferto di emicrania o dolori alla testa? quanti anni hai?


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Le fitte dietro gli occhi mi fanno pensare alle emicranie. Magari consulta qualche specialista che se ne occupi.,



temo anche io.. ma cavolo, mai sentito una roba del genere, sbandamenti/capogiri tutti i giorni per mesi


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se intendi giramenti di testa intendi giramenti di testa quando alzi la testa ad esempio? vertigini?
> In passato per alcuni periodi mi è capitato ma era dovuto al fatto di stare parecchio tempo sdraiato e a pancia in su.
> Dolori agli occhi però boh, no, potrebbe essere una specie di insonnia cronica che magari hai sempre avuto? cerchi neri?


Si capogiri tipo vertigini.. un senso di instabilita mentre cammino
Non ho altro se non questo come principale sintomo e qualche fitta lieve dietro gli occhi che va e viene durante le giornate


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai mai sofferto di emicrania o dolori alla testa? quanti anni hai?


30 anni

Mal di testa ed emicrania molto molto raramente.. praticamente solo mi e capitato 2-3 episodi di emicrania con aura l anno scorso.


----------



## chicagousait (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


Ho avuto mia madre che ha avuto le vertigini per un mese senza sosta. Non poteva abbassare la testa, non poteva guidare non poteva fare nulla. Poi si sono rivelate vertigini ansiose per tutto quello che ci è successo.


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ho avuto mia madre che ha avuto le vertigini per un mese senza sosta. Non poteva abbassare la testa, non poteva guidare non poteva fare nulla. Poi si sono rivelate vertigini ansiose per tutto quello che ci è successo.


Capisco, mi dispiace
No, nel mio caso pare non esserci un origine di quel tipo, ho valutato anche quello.
Dal lontano torino milan 1-7, sono andato a letto felice per la vittoria, il mattino dopo mi sono svegliato cosi e da li non è piu finita. Era meta maggio. Snervante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> 30 anni
> 
> Mal di testa ed emicrania molto molto raramente.. praticamente solo mi e capitato 2-3 episodi di emicrania con aura l anno scorso.


ho avuto un'amica con dolori fortissimi alla testa, aveva una massa ma non è il tuo caso. 
occhio al fatto se prendi psicofarmaci o robe così, dosaggi sbagliati o altro so che lo danno.

se non hai niente di tutto ciò occhio allo stress/depressione. sembra una ******* ma lo stress non ti accorgi di averlo e ti prende nella parte più debole del tuo corpo. nessun medico te lo sa diagnosticare. giri per mesi e mesi dottori vari, ti preoccupi, non sai più da dove prendere e nessuno ti trova nulla perchè non hai nulla.
poi ti convinci ad andar da uno psichiatra e con una cura leggerissima di qualche mese passa tutto. un mio amico ha fatto questa trafila non per la testa ma per lo stomaco. 9 mesi in questa situazione


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


Hai provato a fare una risonanza magnetica?


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


Labirintite?


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho avuto un'amica con dolori fortissimi alla testa, aveva una massa ma non è il tuo caso.
> occhio al fatto se prendi psicofarmaci o robe così, dosaggi sbagliati o altro so che lo danno.
> 
> se non hai niente di tutto ciò occhio allo stress/depressione. sembra una ******* ma lo stress non ti accorgi di averlo e ti prende nella parte più debole del tuo corpo. nessun medico te lo sa diagnosticare. giri per mesi e mesi dottori vari, ti preoccupi, non sai più da dove prendere e nessuno ti trova nulla perchè non hai nulla.
> poi ti convinci ad andar da uno psichiatra e con una cura leggerissima di qualche mese passa tutto. un mio amico ha fatto questa trafila non per la testa ma per lo stomaco. 9 mesi in questa situazione


Capisco.. pero a me quando è iniziato tutto non pareva di esser stressato… mi trovavo, tranquillamente, in una situazione di routine per lavoro al sud. Da quel giorno tutto è cambiato, ho fatto mille visite compreso quello specialista ma non ha trovato motivi sensati per ritenere la causa di quel tipo.


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Labirintite?


Controllato, niente


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai provato a fare una risonanza magnetica?


Si, al cervello… negativa


----------



## Tobi (2 Settembre 2021)

sembrano anche i sintomi di una forte cervicale. prova ad indagare anche su questo


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> sembrano anche i sintomi di una forte cervicale. prova ad indagare anche su questo


Controllato.. ho un ernia e delle protusioni (forse dovute a un incidente 8 anni fa) ma gli specialisti consultati han escluso quella come causa. Non ho dolori infatti al collo.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


Sei ansioso? 

PS: ho appena letto che hai avuto attacchi di aura, hai preoccupazioni / stress?
A me è successo 4/5 anni fa, 3 attacchi d'aura a distanza di pochi giorni, fortissimi, poi più successo.
Se ne sono andati cosi come sono venuti.


Vai a sapere. Ero in un periodo stressante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Capisco.. pero a me quando è iniziato tutto non pareva di esser stressato… mi trovavo, tranquillamente, in una situazione di routine per lavoro al sud. Da quel giorno tutto è cambiato, ho fatto mille visite compreso quello specialista ma non ha trovato motivi sensati per ritenere la causa di quel tipo.


lo stress così non lo riconduci a situazioni di breve durata, si forma nei mesi e negli anni. non ti accorgi di averlo, ti sembra impossibile. poi nessuno te lo diagnostica......... quando non trovi il motivo di qualcosa spesso lo trovi li. poi occhio che la situazione in cui sei ti agita e quindi poi entri in un vortice. 
non è detto che sia così ma valuta senza vergogna. penso che tipo il 30% della gente ormai faccia uso o abbia fatto uso di pilloline.... viviamo in un mondo insostenibile.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho avuto un'amica con dolori fortissimi alla testa, aveva una massa ma non è il tuo caso.
> occhio al fatto se prendi psicofarmaci o robe così, dosaggi sbagliati o altro so che lo danno.
> 
> se non hai niente di tutto ciò occhio allo stress/depressione. sembra una ******* ma lo stress non ti accorgi di averlo e ti prende nella parte più debole del tuo corpo. nessun medico te lo sa diagnosticare. giri per mesi e mesi dottori vari, ti preoccupi, non sai più da dove prendere e nessuno ti trova nulla perchè non hai nulla.
> poi ti convinci ad andar da uno psichiatra e con una cura leggerissima di qualche mese passa tutto. un mio amico ha fatto questa trafila non per la testa ma per lo stomaco. 9 mesi in questa situazione


Una volta i medici quando capivano che era tutto psicologico ti davano un calcio nel sedere e te lo facevano capire, lo dico spesso quando chiacchiero di questi argomenti con la gente che conosco.

Oggi ti fanno fare 10,000 visite per paura che li denunci, e non trovandoti niente ti fanno salire ancora più l' ansia.

Non sto dicendo sia il caso di @cris ovviamente.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo stress così non lo riconduci a situazioni di breve durata, si forma nei mesi e negli anni. non ti accorgi di averlo, ti sembra impossibile. poi nessuno te lo diagnostica......... quando non trovi il motivo di qualcosa spesso lo trovi li. poi occhio che la situazione in cui sei ti agita e quindi poi entri in un vortice.
> non è detto che sia così ma valuta senza vergogna. penso che tipo il 30% della gente ormai faccia uso o abbia fatto uso di pilloline.... viviamo in un mondo insostenibile.


Mai andare sugli psicofarmaci, a meno che sia un soggetto fragile fragile che non riesce a gestirsi i problemi.

Sai, mia opinione personale, tutti abbiamo le nostre ansie/paranoie/paure ecc ecc, pero' se una persona SA rendersene conto ed è abbastanza razionale da riconoscerle, se le fa passare da solo.

Non la vedo mai bene quando inizi con gli psicofarmaci o medicinali vari, a meno che trovi un medico che ti prenda seriamente a cuore, altrimenti è meglio starci lontano perchè al giorno d' oggi i dottori in alcuni casi sono distantissimi, ti danno cure come fosse acqua e ti attacchi al ca....o se avrai eventuali problemi futuri.

Le medicine devono essere l' ultimimissimissima speranza.


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2021)

Sindrome di Meniere?


----------



## ilPresidente (2 Settembre 2021)

Specialista. Meglio della chat.
Auguri sinceri


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Una volta i medici quando capivano che era tutto psicologico ti davano un calcio nel sedere e te lo facevano capire, lo dico spesso quando chiacchiero di questi argomenti con la gente che conosco.
> 
> Oggi ti fanno fare 10,000 visite per paura che li denunci, e non trovandoti niente ti fanno salire ancora più l' ansia.
> 
> Non sto dicendo sia il caso di @cris ovviamente.


una volta non vivevamo davanti a PC-cellulare-tv 24 ore al giorno, schiacciati dai desideri di emergere in tutto (lavoro, faiga, sport ). adesso vai in palestra e invece di rilassarti fai a gara a chi tira su di più. traffico per strada, gente esaltata, lavoro 8-10-12 ore al giorno. in milioni di anni abbiamo usato il cervello x, negli ultimi 50 anni lo usiamo 3x e va in vacca.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mai andare sugli psicofarmaci, a meno che sia un soggetto fragile fragile che non riesce a gestirsi i problemi.
> 
> Sai, mia opinione personale, tutti abbiamo le nostre ansie/paranoie/paure ecc ecc, pero' se una persona SA rendersene conto ed è abbastanza razionale da riconoscerle, se le fa passare da solo.
> 
> ...


magari non è neppure quello, ma avendo avuto un'esperienza diretta con quel mio amico mi sento di consigliarglielo. parecchi li vedono ancora rabaccia che fotte il cervello ma altri li vedono più come integratori per il cervello, roba leggerissima.


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo stress così non lo riconduci a situazioni di breve durata, si forma nei mesi e negli anni. non ti accorgi di averlo, ti sembra impossibile. poi nessuno te lo diagnostica......... quando non trovi il motivo di qualcosa spesso lo trovi li. poi occhio che la situazione in cui sei ti agita e quindi poi entri in un vortice.
> non è detto che sia così ma valuta senza vergogna. penso che tipo il 30% della gente ormai faccia uso o abbia fatto uso di pilloline.... viviamo in un mondo insostenibile.


Si non ho avuto problemi a investigare la possibile causa in quello ma non è emerso a quanto pare alcun contesto che potrebbe dar senso alla cosa.
Inoltre non ritengo di esser una persona ansiosa o che si preoccupa troppo, per fare un esempio stupido è da quando ho 21 anni che non mi son mai fatto problemi a prender aerei e guidare per ore da solo in europa per lavoro… quindi boh sono proprio confuso dalle cause ignote e dal fatto che ad ora nessuno ha ancora chiarito la situazione. E si sicuramente il perdurare di questo disagio sta incidendo sull’umore, abituato a far di tutto e girare serenamente mi ritrovo ad aver paura di guidar l auto o a uscir di casa.


----------



## Route66 (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


Labirintite?!
Hai già fatto visite in merito?


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Specialista. Meglio della chat.
> Auguri sinceri


Purtroppo ne ho visti una decina…
Tutte le cure proposte non han dato risultati sino ad oggi.

Mi pare di capire cio che temevo e cioe che e una cosa ben poco diffusa. 
Ho chiesto qui sperando che tra i numerosi utenti ci fosse qualcuno che avesse mai vissuto una situazione del genere direttamente o indirettamente


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Labirintite?!
> Hai già fatto visite in merito?


Si, nulla di cio


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Si non ho avuto problemi a investigare la possibile causa in quello ma non è emerso a quanto pare alcun contesto che potrebbe dar senso alla cosa.
> Inoltre non ritengo di esser una persona ansiosa o che si preoccupa troppo, per fare un esempio stupido è da quando ho 21 anni che non mi son mai fatto problemi a prender aerei e guidare per ore da solo in europa per lavoro… quindi boh sono proprio confuso dalle cause ignote e dal fatto che ad ora nessuno ha ancora chiarito la situazione. E si sicuramente il perdurare di questo disagio sta incidendo sull’umore, abituato a far di tutto e girare serenamente mi ritrovo ad aver paura di guidar l auto o a uscir di casa.


eh ti capisco mi sembra di rivivere la situazione ma ovviamente più che un consiglio non saprei cosa dirti perchè se oltretutto hai già provato questa strada probabilmente non è quella giusta.


----------



## ilPresidente (2 Settembre 2021)

Io direi emicrania, ma sono veramente ignorante in merito.

parlo per sensazioni simili ma non così frequenti.

intanto TANTISSIMI auguri si pronta guarigione


----------



## Milo (2 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sindrome di Meniere?



naaa, quella l’ho io.
Ti si tappa l’udito e poi perdi parte dell’equilibrio, poi torna tutto nella norma. Giusto per non farmi mancare nulla.

cris ma negli occhi vedi anche dei lampi e buchi nella vista? A me mi succedeva era emicrania.
Occhio anche alla vista, cattiva regolazione di occhiali/lenti a contatto, oppure nuovi problemi alla vista sempre da curare tipo astigmatismo o altro.

ovviamente però non parlo da esperto


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> una volta non vivevamo davanti a PC-cellulare-tv 24 ore al giorno, schiacciati dai desideri di emergere in tutto (lavoro, faiga, sport ). adesso vai in palestra e invece di rilassarti fai a gara a chi tira su di più. traffico per strada, gente esaltata, lavoro 8-10-12 ore al giorno. in milioni di anni abbiamo usato il cervello x, negli ultimi 50 anni lo usiamo 3x e va in vacca.


Si capisco che intendi.
Ormai siamo tutti esauriti.

Ormai mi sento strano quando non sono sotto stress, assurdo.


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> naaa, quella l’ho io.
> Ti si tappa l’udito e poi perdi parte dell’equilibrio, poi torna tutto nella norma. Giusto per non farmi mancare nulla.
> 
> cris ma negli occhi vedi anche dei lampi e buchi nella vista? A me mi succedeva era emicrania.
> ...


Mi spiace tu abbia questo disturbo, no confermo che non è il mio caso.
Lampi ecc li ho avuti nei 3 casi di emicrania con aura dell anno scorso. Ma eran eventi che terminavano nel giro di poche ore o dopo una dormita.

ma in questo caso ho solo sensazione di rimbambimento e capogiri, fitte leggere di dolore qua e la sopratutto dietro gli occhi, l assurdita e la costanza di tutto questo, 4 mesi quasi ormai. Tutto il giorno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


Ciao Cris, io avevo emicranie continue dovute alla cervicale. Sembra una stupidata ma da piccolo ci ho convissuto per 1 anno .
Ho fatto seduto dal fisioterapista, praticamente contraevo la parte alta della schiena e mi prendeva il nervo degli occhi.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Si non ho avuto problemi a investigare la possibile causa in quello ma non è emerso a quanto pare alcun contesto che potrebbe dar senso alla cosa.
> Inoltre non ritengo di esser una persona ansiosa o che si preoccupa troppo, per fare un esempio stupido è da quando ho 21 anni che non mi son mai fatto problemi a prender aerei e guidare per ore da solo in europa per lavoro… quindi boh sono proprio confuso dalle cause ignote e dal fatto che ad ora nessuno ha ancora chiarito la situazione. E si sicuramente il perdurare di questo disagio sta incidendo sull’umore, abituato a far di tutto e girare serenamente mi ritrovo ad aver paura di guidar l auto o a uscir di casa.



Se ti hanno ribaltato da capo a piedi e non hanno trovato nulla possibile sia psicologico.
Detto da laureato all' università della vita, praticamente la mia opinione vale un c...o, ma questo è quanto pare da ignorante.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Si non ho avuto problemi a investigare la possibile causa in quello ma non è emerso a quanto pare alcun contesto che potrebbe dar senso alla cosa.
> Inoltre non ritengo di esser una persona ansiosa o che si preoccupa troppo, per fare un esempio stupido è da quando ho 21 anni che non mi son mai fatto problemi a prender aerei e guidare per ore da solo in europa per lavoro… quindi boh sono proprio confuso dalle cause ignote e dal fatto che ad ora nessuno ha ancora chiarito la situazione. E si sicuramente il perdurare di questo disagio sta incidendo sull’umore, abituato a far di tutto e girare serenamente mi ritrovo ad aver paura di guidar l auto o a uscir di casa.



Col lavoro come fai?


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si capisco che intendi.
> Ormai siamo tutti esauriti.
> 
> Ormai mi sento strano quando non sono sotto stress, assurdo.


si, quando ho momenti di relax mi sembra di dover fare qualcosa per forza ahahahaha.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Mi spiace tu abbia questo disturbo, no confermo che non è il mio caso.
> Lampi ecc li ho avuti nei 3 casi di emicrania con aura dell anno scorso. Ma eran eventi che terminavano nel giro di poche ore o dopo una dormita.
> 
> ma in questo caso ho solo sensazione di rimbambimento e capogiri, fitte leggere di dolore qua e la sopratutto dietro gli occhi, l assurdita e la costanza di tutto questo, 4 mesi quasi ormai. Tutto il giorno.


ah altra cavolata..... la pressione, col caldo... ma sono suggerimenti che chissà in quanti ti han già dato


----------



## __king george__ (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


mi viene in mente la sindrome di menier ma potrebbero essere mille cose..da "roba" psicosomatica (non è detto che l'esordio corrisponda al periodo di stress psicologico) in su..

se hai fatto tutti i vari esami e sei stato visitato dai vari specialisti e non ti hanno trovato nulla effettivamente resta la causa psicologica..sembra un pò una sorta di categoria residuale di comodo in effetti ma tantè...


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Col lavoro come fai?


Bella domanda. Tiro avanti a mezzo servizio stringendo i denti. Ma viaggiare e impossibile, rischio di schiantarmi con l’auto.


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi viene in mente la sindrome di menier ma potrebbero essere mille cose..da "roba" psicosomatica (non è detto che l'esordio corrisponda al periodo di stress psicologico) in su..
> 
> se hai fatto tutti i vari esami e sei stato visitato dai vari specialisti e non ti hanno trovato nulla effettivamente resta la causa psicologica..sembra un pò una sorta di categoria residuale di comodo in effetti ma tantè...


L unica strada ancora aperta e quella neurologica, emicrania/cefalea di qualche tipo. Ma se cosi fosse, pare resistere alle cure proposte.

riguardo la causa psicologica ho forti dubbi, l’ho comunque gia investigata come detto con lo specialista.


----------



## Milo (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Mi spiace tu abbia questo disturbo, no confermo che non è il mio caso.
> Lampi ecc li ho avuti nei 3 casi di emicrania con aura dell anno scorso. Ma eran eventi che terminavano nel giro di poche ore o dopo una dormita.
> 
> ma in questo caso ho solo sensazione di rimbambimento e capogiri, fitte leggere di dolore qua e la sopratutto dietro gli occhi, l assurdita e la costanza di tutto questo, 4 mesi quasi ormai. Tutto il giorno.



gli occhi li hai fatti controllare?

porti gli occhiali?


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> gli occhi li hai fatti controllare?
> 
> porti gli occhiali?


Si porto occhiali, oculista ha verificato, tutto ok


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Si, al cervello… negativa


Già questo può farti stare tranquillo. Io ogni tanto ho del dolore agli occhi. Ed è dovuto alla sinusite. Per te visti i capogiri potrebbe essere cervicale o emicrania. Comunque con la risonanza negativa non mi preoccuperei troppo.


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao Cris, io avevo emicranie continue dovute alla cervicale. Sembra una stupidata ma da piccolo ci ho convissuto per 1 anno .
> Ho fatto seduto dal fisioterapista, praticamente contraevo la parte alta della schiena e mi prendeva il nervo degli occhi.


Fatte anche io 3 sedute senza miglioramenti


----------



## Milo (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Si porto occhiali, oculista ha verificato, tutto ok


A me venivano dei mal di testa pazzeschi se mi mettevo a leggere da vicino telefono/libro/qualsiasi cosa senza togliermi gli occhiali da miope, quindi da lontano.

all’inizio non capivo questi forti mal di testa, era quello


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si, quando ho momenti di relax mi sembra di dover fare qualcosa per forza ahahahaha.


Che poi se ci pensi la noia è stata cancellata.
Un' emozione che ci accompagna dagli albori dell' uomo.

Ora quando hai un minuto dove devi passare il tempo guardi il cellulare.

Non si stacca mai.
Io anche volendo non ci riesco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi se ci pensi la noia è stata cancellata.
> Un' emozione che ci accompagna dagli albori dell' uomo.
> 
> Ora quando hai un minuto dove devi passare il tempo guardi il cellulare.
> ...


giuro a volte dico "adesso ferie e voglio annoiarmi"


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Fatte anche io 3 sedute senza miglioramenti


Lavori in smart ??


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lavori in smart ??


No, no


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> No, no


Che lavoro fai ?
Usi tanto il PC? 
Fai sport?


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che lavoro fai ?
> Usi tanto il PC?
> Fai sport?


Pc 2/3 e giro in auto 1/3 del mese
Sport prima dell inizio dei sintomi poco, 1 volta a settimana tennis.
Dopo l inizio ho azzerato, ultimamente qualcosina di aerobico sto facendo 3 volta a settimana.. nella speranza di migliorare.. ma niente


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Pc oppure giro in auto
> Sport prima dell inizio dei sintomi poco, 1 volta a settimana tennis.
> Dopo l inizio ho azzerato, ultimamente qualcosina di aerobico sto facendo 3 volta a settimana.. nella speranza di migliorare.. ma niente


Evita per un po cell , PC e tutto ciò che possa eccessivamente stimolare la vista con luci.
Fa una visita posturale pure. 
Fa poi una cura con ginkgo biloba.
Il tuo è un problema di emicrania.


----------



## cris (3 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Evita per un po cell , PC e tutto ciò che possa eccessivamente stimolare la vista con luci.
> Fa una visita posturale pure.
> Fa poi una cura con ginkgo biloba.
> Il tuo è un problema di emicrania.


se è cosi, spero prima o poi passi, 4 mesi sono tanti. a breve andro al centro cefalee. Intanto grazie per i consigli.


----------



## Milo (3 Settembre 2021)

Aggiornaci quando puoi e in bocca al lupo!


----------



## FreddieM83 (3 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


Ciao Cris, un mio collega aveva i tuoi stessi sintomi. La causa, nel suo caso, era banalissima: insufficiente qualità del sonno. Come giudicheresti la tua situazione? Sia in termini di quantità (almeno 5 ore filate) che di qualità. Un buon modo per giudicare la qualità del sonno è il tempo di risveglio. Quando apri gli occhi al mattino hai bisogno di qualche minuto per "connetterti". Se si, allora vuol dire che uscivi da un sonno profondo e quindi di qualità.
Scusami se la spiegazione è molto semplicistica ma non sono un medico e ti riporto pari pari quanto appreso dal collega.
Ad ogni modo, se giudichi non sufficienti le tue attività di sonno, puoi provare qualche sera con delle tisane a base di sostanze naturali, quali valeriana, passiflora e biancospino. Le trovi in qualsiasi erboristeria ed è un tentativo che puoi fare senza rischi. 
Il mio collega ha risolto così.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> giuro a volte dico "adesso ferie e voglio annoiarmi"


io non ci sono riuscito, in ferie volevo staccare completamente ( anche dai video ) ma poi sono li mi rompevo perchè non mi piace la spiaggia, il bambino dormiva e mi son messo lo stesso a farli. 
Anche io non riesco a staccare.


----------



## Dexter (3 Settembre 2021)

Sei andato già da un otorino?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


Mia mamma ha avuto un problema simile, le diagnosticarono la labirintite e le dovettero fare una specifica manovra medica al collo per sistemarla. Ogni tanto le torna ancora qualche fastidio.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.



Ovviamente immagino che tu abbia misurato la pressione sanguigna...

Se non hai individuato il problema, ti consiglio una tac alla testa... facendo le corna ovviamente... potrebbe essere un piccolo aneurisma.

PS: non sono medico, ma se non sei riuscito a capirci nulla la tac almeno ti escluderebbe problemi "seri"


----------



## folletto (3 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


Ho letto che hai fatto già una risonanza ed è tutto ok. I sintomi potrebbero starci con una cefalea tensiva (mi pare che hai scritto che hai anche problemi alla colonna cervicale) anche se durano da tanto e sono praticamente continui, o anche con una cefalea oftalmica. Vai da uno specialista che si occupa di cefalee. Emicrania da quanto dici mi pare di no. Nel frattempo cerca di dormire di più (magari prova con la melatonina) e riduci il tempo davanti ad un display.


----------



## Milanoide (3 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> se è cosi, spero prima o poi passi, 4 mesi sono tanti. a breve andro al centro cefalee. Intanto grazie per i consigli.


Per Cefalee ed emicranie vai al neurologico Besta, sono specializzati.

Quando ebbi episodi di emicrania con aura mi spaventai molto. Il medico di base mi consigliò di tenere un diario e di appuntare le circostanze che precedevano gli episodi. Ne ebbi 2-3, poi sparirono. Ma pensi al peggio.
Allora avevo solo sindrome da conflitto acromion claveare alla spalla. 
Quando 10 e passa anni dopo vennero fuori problemi cervicali con forte restingimento del canale mi dissero che il problema cervicale poteva essere causa anche di problemi alla spalla, gomiti e polsi. (epicondilite ed epitrocleite a go-go, si faccio windsurf, ma che palle!).

Gli occhi... Sono più stagionato, ma di questi tempi mi sento di consigliare, come altri, riduci esposizione a schermi di smartphone e pc, riduci intensità, verifica frequenze, setta i parametri più riposanti.

Last but not least: Con coinvolgimento affettivo o a pagamento vedi tu, purché siano maggiorenni e consenzienti, fai sesso.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Settembre 2021)

Se hai fatto una risonanza bene, anche se la tac sarebbe meglio...

Comunque quasi tutti i sintomi che descrivi riportano o alla pressione alta oppure molto più probabile alla cervicale che causa giramenti di testa mal di testa (anche occasionalmente dolore agli occhi) hai anche altri sintomi tipo formicolio alle mani o braccia? Oppure senti la cute dei capelli tipo "addormentata"? 

Prova a fare gli esercizi per l'artrosi cervicale, li trovi su internet e vedi se migliora qualcosa. Comunque male non fanno...


----------



## cris (3 Settembre 2021)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Ciao Cris, un mio collega aveva i tuoi stessi sintomi. La causa, nel suo caso, era banalissima: insufficiente qualità del sonno. Come giudicheresti la tua situazione? Sia in termini di quantità (almeno 5 ore filate) che di qualità. Un buon modo per giudicare la qualità del sonno è il tempo di risveglio. Quando apri gli occhi al mattino hai bisogno di qualche minuto per "connetterti". Se si, allora vuol dire che uscivi da un sonno profondo e quindi di qualità.
> Scusami se la spiegazione è molto semplicistica ma non sono un medico e ti riporto pari pari quanto appreso dal collega.
> Ad ogni modo, se giudichi non sufficienti le tue attività di sonno, puoi provare qualche sera con delle tisane a base di sostanze naturali, quali valeriana, passiflora e biancospino. Le trovi in qualsiasi erboristeria ed è un tentativo che puoi fare senza rischi.
> Il mio collega ha risolto così.



Ciao a tutti, tento di rispondere a tutti in un unico messaggio, grazie per i vostri contributi.

@EmmePi @Dexter @folletto
@AcetoBalsamico @FreddieM83
I vari esami citati sono gia stati svolti, a livello di otorino sono apposto e non risulta nulla alla testa (sia tac che risonanza), pressione ecc gia verificate, tutto ok. Cervicale non e messa bene (forse per un vecchio incidente) ma non mi da dolori o formicolii, e non ha dato miglioramenti nonostante osteopatia e fisioterapia (3 sessioni).

Sulla qualita del sonno, il tutto e iniziato dopo qualche giorno di sonno decisamente poco buono. Ma poi, negli ultimi mesi, direi che il sonno l ho rimesso apposto, eppure senza benefici. @FreddieM83 Il tuo collega quanto ci ha messo a riprendersi?

@Milanoide per quanto riguarda centro cefalee Besta ci ho provato ma la disponibilita, anche via privata, è tra un sacco di tempo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


Non sono un medico ma ti chiedo, sei un periodo di particolare stress per lavoro, studi o altre cose tue? Perché può benissimo essere una serie di sintomi psicosomatici dovuti allo stress o all'ansia..

Per dire io quando dovevo laurearmi per 2 mesi mentre finivo la tesi ho avuto ogni giorno mal di testa, sempre..sono perfino andato a fare una tac temendo un tumore al cervello o roba simile...

Non avevo nulla invece, solo un forte stress..

Naturalmente tu fai tutti gli esami clinici necessari, ma se riesci prova a ridurre i fattori di stress al limite anche con qualche tranquillante (se prescritto dal medico, al limite sennò usa roba leggera da erboristeria)


----------



## FreddieM83 (3 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, tento di rispondere a tutti in un unico messaggio, grazie per i vostri contributi.
> 
> @EmmePi @Dexter @folletto
> @AcetoBalsamico @FreddieM83
> ...


é stato circa sei mesi a girovagare tra esperti, visite specialistiche, ecc.
Poi "cura" del sonno e nel giro di 7-10 gg più nulla.


----------



## sunburn (3 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


Se sei arrivato a chiedere qui, immagino il tuo medico ti abbia già fatto fare tutti gli accertamenti per escludere problemi di natura virale/batterica e problemi di tipo organico a cervello, orecchie, naso, cervicale ecc.
Magari, se non l'hai già fatto, potresti chiedere al tuo medico se sia utile fare qualche test per intollerranze alimentari e allergie.
In ogni caso, la tua stella polare deve essere il tuo medico curante che DEVE arrivare a capire la causa dei tuoi problemi.
Un grosso in bocca al lupo!

PS: se per caso ti sei messo a cercare su internet informazioni, ti consiglio di evitare. Se la causa di tutto fosse lo stress, leggere di malattie altrui non aiuterebbe...


----------



## sampapot (3 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> 30 anni
> 
> Mal di testa ed emicrania molto molto raramente.. praticamente solo mi e capitato 2-3 episodi di emicrania con aura l anno scorso.


potrebbe essere labirintite


----------



## galianivatene (12 Settembre 2021)

premetto che non sono un medico, e per queste cose occorre serietà e professionalità che non può e non deve essere mai improvvisata.

Ho esempi di amici e familiari che hanno avuto, tra i sintomi del covid, vertigini e capogiri.

Se fosse un caso di persistenza prolungata di alcuni sintomi del covid (mi pare lo chiamino long covid)?


----------



## bmb (12 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


Visto che hai escluso praticamente tutto, ti consiglio di consultare un buon centro cefalee.


----------



## cris (18 Settembre 2021)

La situazione, assurda, prosegue. Dopo un altra visita, sono nuovamente al punto di partenza.
Spero di non aver nulla di grave a questo punto, perche non ho mai sentito qualcuno stare in questo stato per 4 mesi.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> La situazione, assurda, prosegue. Dopo un altra visita, sono nuovamente al punto di partenza.
> Spero di non aver nulla di grave a questo punto, perche non ho mai sentito qualcuno stare in questo stato per 4 mesi.



Come ho già scritto all' inizio, escludi totalmente all 1000% che ci sia della componente psicologica?


----------



## cris (18 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come ho già scritto all' inizio, escludi totalmente all 1000% che ci sia della componente psicologica?


Ciao, si, sono gia andato a fare una valutazione di questo tipo
provo ad andare al Besta a Milano. Non so piu che pesci pigliare.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> La situazione, assurda, prosegue. Dopo un altra visita, sono nuovamente al punto di partenza.
> Spero di non aver nulla di grave a questo punto, perche non ho mai sentito qualcuno stare in questo stato per 4 mesi.


In bocca al lupo per tutto  .


----------



## pazzomania (18 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao, si, sono gia andato a fare una valutazione di questo tipo
> provo ad andare al Besta a Milano. Non so piu che pesci pigliare.



Hanno valutato che non può essere sicuramente psicologica senza però sapere cosa sia realmente?

Mi spiace x te, tienici aggiornati ma sii positivo, secondo me di grave grave grave non è nulla!


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao, si, sono gia andato a fare una valutazione di questo tipo
> provo ad andare al Besta a Milano. Non so piu che pesci pigliare.


lo so che sembra banale, hai fatto analisi del sangue? ... intendo approfondite. Spesso tanti valori non vengono richiesti nelle prescrizioni.


----------



## cris (18 Settembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> lo so che sembra banale, hai fatto analisi del sangue? ... intendo approfondite. Spesso tanti valori non vengono richiesti nelle prescrizioni.


Un po ne ho fatte, su consiglio dei vari medici. Non saprei quanto siano approfondite…


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Un po ne ho fatte, su consiglio dei vari medici. Non saprei quanto siano approfondite…


raccoglile e falle vedere ad un ennesimo medico, per capire se non ne manca qualcuno, per esempio io ho avuto dei problemi, anche se non del tuo tipo, per eccesso di ferritina, che in genere non viene indagata. Ultimo consiglio della nonna, prova a indagare bene fra i parenti tutte le possibili malattie di padre, madre , fratelli, nonni e zii/zie, anche se i sintomi non sono gli stessi, soprattutto se 'particolari'. La familiarità è importante.


----------



## cris (31 Ottobre 2021)

Ormai sono 6 mesi… siate felici fino a che state in salute, è la cosa piu importante che si ha.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ormai sono 6 mesi… siate felici fino a che state in salute, è la cosa piu importante che si ha.


In bocca al lupo. Immagino sia dura, soprattutto dal punto di vista psicologico.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ormai sono 6 mesi… siate felici fino a che state in salute, è la cosa piu importante che si ha.


hai provato a togliere il glutine? un mio amico celiaco aveva molte emicranie poi ha scoperto di essere celiaco e sembra abbia avuto un miglioramento


----------



## cris (31 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> hai provato a togliere il glutine? un mio amico celiaco aveva molte emicranie poi ha scoperto di essere celiaco e sembra abbia avuto un miglioramento


Fatto l esame apposito, non ho allergie alimentari. A giorni verro ricoverato all ospedale ma non ho troppo ottimismo.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Ottobre 2021)

Mi spiace Cris.

Hai già provato ad andare da qualche specialista verso Milano?


----------



## UDG (31 Ottobre 2021)

In bocca al lupo per tutto. Spero tu guarisca presto


----------



## cris (31 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi spiace Cris.
> 
> Hai già provato ad andare da qualche specialista verso Milano?


Sisi, regna l’incertezza… nel frattempo faccio una vita a dir poco da cani, intere giornate in preda a capogiri e vertigini


----------



## pazzomania (31 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Sisi, regna l’incertezza… nel frattempo faccio una vita a dir poco da cani, intere giornate in preda a capogiri e vertigini


Comunque è incredibile..


----------



## cris (31 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque è incredibile..


A chi lo dici


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Fatto l esame apposito, non ho allergie alimentari. A giorni verro ricoverato all ospedale ma non ho troppo ottimismo.


oltre alle intolleranze c'è anche una dibattuta sensibilità al glutine, io una prova a stare senza glutine per un mesetto la farei tanto non hai nulla da perdere e la rinuncia non comporta nessuno rischio per la salute, al max dimagrisci di qualche chilo stano senza pane e pasta per un mesetto. Altro che potrebbe dare fastidio è la caseina del latte e derivati, magari prova a non mangiare pure latticini vari.
Alla fine un mesetto a carne, pesce , uova e insalata male non fa


----------



## pazzomania (31 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> A chi lo dici



E sopratutto incredibile la causa non sia tra timpano o cervello.


----------



## bmb (31 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> oltre alle intolleranze c'è anche una dibattuta sensibilità al glutine, io una prova a stare senza glutine per un mesetto la farei tanto non hai nulla da perdere e la rinuncia non comporta nessuno rischio per la salute, al max dimagrisci di qualche chilo stano senza pane e pasta per un mesetto. Altro che potrebbe dare fastidio è la caseina del latte e derivati, magari prova a non mangiare pure latticini vari.
> Alla fine un mesetto a carne, pesce , uova e insalata male non fa


Se ha già escluso allergie alimentari non c'è bisogno di rinunciare a nulla.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se ha già escluso allergie alimentari non c'è bisogno di rinunciare a nulla.


si ma i test per le allergie non rivelano eventuale "sensibilita" che è un argomento attualmente dibattuto tra scienziati, poi ripeto fare una prova non costa niente, un mese senza pasta, pane, pizze e latticini non è un dramma, poi mica deve fare la fame, tra carne, uova, pesce e verdura si mangia bene lo stesso


----------



## cris (31 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma i test per le allergie non rivelano eventuale "sensibilita" che è un argomento attualmente dibattuto tra scienziati, poi ripeto fare una prova non costa niente, un mese senza pasta, pane, pizze e latticini non è un dramma, poi mica deve fare la fame, tra carne, uova, pesce e verdura si mangia bene lo stesso


Ora vedo che succede all ospedale, poi vedro il da farsi. Ma non credo l alimentazione possa indurre “dizziness” costante senza sosta come il mio caso.


----------



## bmb (31 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma i test per le allergie non rivelano eventuale "sensibilita" che è un argomento attualmente dibattuto tra scienziati, poi ripeto fare una prova non costa niente, un mese senza pasta, pane, pizze e latticini non è un dramma, poi mica deve fare la fame, tra carne, uova, pesce e verdura si mangia bene lo stesso


Non c'entrano nulla con i suoi sintomi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non c'entrano nulla con i suoi sintomi.


ci sono studi come mettono in correlazione emicrania e glutine


----------



## bmb (31 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ci sono studi come mettono in correlazione emicrania e glutine


Faccio il nutrizionista, non l'idraulico.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ora vedo che succede all ospedale, poi vedro il da farsi. Ma non credo l alimentazione possa indurre “dizziness” costante senza sosta come il mio caso.


ovviamente affidati ai medici e senti piu di uno, ti dico solo che un mio amico soffriva di psoriasi e ha girato i migliori dermatologi senza risolvere niente, alla fine sconsolato con un medico nutrizionista che gli ha tolto glutine, latte e derivati, e solanacee ha risolto il problema, o cmq lo tiene a bada, visto che ogni volta che sgarra con l'alimentazione le macchie di psoriasi riemergono.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Faccio il nutrizionista, non l'idraulico.


non sto mettendo in dubbio la professionalita di nessuno, sto solo dicendo che se le hai provate tutte, fare un mese senza glutine, lattosio e caseine di certo non peggiora la situazione


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere se a qualcuno di voi o qualcuno che conoscete sia mai capitato cio che sta accadendo a me, cioe fitte dolorose dietro gli occhi intermittenti e capogiri ogni giorno da 3-4 mesi consecutivamente, tutti i giorni tutto il giorno. Fatti mille esami, nessun risultato che evidenzi la causa del problema. Magari a qualcuno e capitato o sa di casi simili e sa darmi un consiglio. Non esco piu di casa e non riesco piu a guidare.


Ricordi se per caso prima di manifestare questa sintomatologia hai avuto qualche sfogo cutaneo?
Mesi fa , intendo.


----------



## cris (31 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ricordi se per caso prima di manifestare questa sintomatologia hai avuto qualche sfogo cutaneo?
> Mesi fa , intendo.


No non direi


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ormai sono 6 mesi… siate felici fino a che state in salute, è la cosa piu importante che si ha.


Mi spiace Cris, pensavo avessi già risolto questo problema.
Consigli non posso dartene, hanno già scritto tutte le possibili cause che pensavo altri utenti.
Forza forza, troverai una soluzione.


----------



## mil77 (31 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ormai sono 6 mesi… siate felici fino a che state in salute, è la cosa piu importante che si ha.


Ti consiglio il Besta di Milano centro super specializzato che lavora in equipe. Ti fanno tutti gli esami del mondo e ti ribaltano da capo a piedi. Io ho mio figlio di 12 anni che ormai da 2 mesi soffre di mal di testa incessante, non passa mai ed è farmaco resistente. A breve andremo al Besta perché è l'ultima possibilità di capire la causa.


----------



## cris (31 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio il Besta di Milano centro super specializzato che lavora in equipe. Ti fanno tutti gli esami del mondo e ti ribaltano da capo a piedi. Io ho mio figlio di 12 anni che ormai da 2 mesi soffre di mal di testa incessante, non passa mai ed è farmaco resistente. A breve andremo al Besta perché è l'ultima possibilità di capire la causa.


Sono andato al besta, a mio avviso mi hanno liquidato con una “cura standard” che danno a tutti quelli che si presentano li che abbiano qualcosa di simile all emicrania… non un esito troppo convincente.
Mi spiace per tuo figlio, brutto problema. Spero a voi vada meglio al Besta.


----------



## mil77 (31 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Sono andato al besta, a mio avviso mi hanno liquidato con una “cura standard” che danno a tutti quelli che si presentano li che abbiano qualcosa di simile all emicrania… non un esito troppo convincente.
> Mi spiace per tuo figlio, brutto problema. Spero a voi vada meglio al Besta.


Su quello no...al besta fanno la visita specialistica poi visto che è un centro di eccellenza e di ricerca e vi è grandissima richiesta, prendono direttamente in carico i casi più complicati o gravi. X gli casi danno indicazioni che poi dovranno seguire i medici. Posso sapere se al Besta sei andato al certo cefalee o altro reparto? Nel caso ti consiglio di richiamarli e dire che la cura che ti hanno dato non funziona.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2021)

Cris non sono un medico e non ho consigli da darti. Ti auguro solo di rimetterti al più presto! Forza e coraggio


----------



## Alfabri (31 Ottobre 2021)

Ti parlo da amico, prima che da medico.
Tra queste pagine ho letto ogni tipo di suggerimento, pochi si sono soffermati sull'aspetto "igiene-mentale". I tuoi sintomi, dopo aver escluso una causa organica in tutti i modi, sembrano orientare molto più verso un principio di sindrome ansioso-depressiva che verso un'emicrania (pur considerando gli eventi più "sospetti" correlati ad aura, che un minimo interrogativo lo lasciano).
Nella maggior parte dei casi questa malattia ha un'insorgenza subdola ("ma non ero stressato, stavo bene!") e il corteo di sintomi é il più variegato possibile: palpitazioni, nausea costante, vertigini e senso di instabilità... Tutti i sintomi però hanno un elemento comune: non è mai possibile trovare un'alterazione organica sottostante.
Il primo passo é quello di evitare l'auto-stigmatizzazione della malattia mentale e superare il momento negazione: non é negando la possibilità che risolverai il problema, né vagando alla ricerca del taumaturgo. Nel momento che accetterai nel tuo profondo che é la tua testa a provocare tutto quanto, inizierai a stare piano piano meglio. Se non basta, fatti supportare da un bravo psicologo, almeno nella prima fase (più che dallo psichiatra che si appoggia agli antidepressivi, sicuramente efficaci ma che nei tuoi panni cercherei di postporre il più possibile, se sarai abbastanza forte e caparbio non ce ne sarà bisogno).
Tutto questo te lo dico per vissuto personale, l'"instabilità" mi ha accompagnato per mesi fino a quando, dopo aver razionalizzato il più possibile la situazione (non vi era altra spiegazione logica e possibile a parte che mi stessi inconsciamente facendo del male da solo) tutto é sparito come era arrivato.
Spero di esserti stato utile, se vuoi scrivimi pure in privato


----------



## cris (31 Ottobre 2021)

@Alfabri Ciao grazie per il supporto.
Ho affrontato anche tale possibile causa (nonostante proprio non ce ne sia nemmeno l’ombra di situazione “logica” per scaturire tutto cio), ho fatto una visita psichiatrica nonostante nessuno mi abbia detto di farla, ed ha dato esito negativo. In ogni caso vorrei confrontarmi con te in pvt e anche rispondere a @mil77 sulla questione Besta, ma non riesco a capire come mandar messaggi pvt. Mi potete contattare voi?


----------



## Alfabri (31 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> @Alfabri Ciao grazie per il supporto.
> Ho affrontato anche tale possibile causa (nonostante proprio non ce ne sia nemmeno l’ombra di situazione “logica” per scaturire tutto cio), ho fatto una visita psichiatrica nonostante nessuno mi abbia detto di farla, ed ha dato esito negativo. In ogni caso vorrei confrontarmi con te in pvt e anche rispondere a @mil77 sulla questione Besta, ma non riesco a capire come mandar messaggi pvt. Mi potete contattare voi?


Ci sto provando ma con il nuovo forum non l'ho mai fatto e non trovo come si fa  se qualche anima pia ci spiega sarebbe top  (di solito non sono così disadattato online)


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Ottobre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> @Alfabri Ciao grazie per il supporto.
> Ho affrontato anche tale possibile causa (nonostante proprio non ce ne sia nemmeno l’ombra di situazione “logica” per scaturire tutto cio), ho fatto una visita psichiatrica nonostante nessuno mi abbia detto di farla, ed ha dato esito negativo. In ogni caso vorrei confrontarmi con te in pvt e anche rispondere a @mil77 sulla questione Besta, ma non riesco a capire come mandar messaggi pvt. Mi potete contattare voi?


Ci dovrebbe essere un'icona di una busta in alto a destro vicino al nome profilo, se clicchi poi - in teoria - dovresti iniziare una conversazione privata con l'utente che desideri.

Ti auguro che tu possa guarire al più presto.


----------



## cris (31 Ottobre 2021)

forse @admin puo aiutarci


Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ci dovrebbe essere un'icona di una busta in alto a destro vicino al nome profilo, se clicchi poi - in teoria - dovresti iniziare una conversazione privata con l'utente che desideri.
> 
> Ti auguro che tu possa guarire al più presto.


Si ce la busta ma non consente di avviare conversazioni pvt

ps grazie


----------



## Devil man (31 Ottobre 2021)

La butto li.. non sono un medico ma potrebbe essere una rara forma di encefalite ? I sintomi sono simili... Spero tu risolva questa brutta situazione


----------



## cris (1 Novembre 2021)

Purtroppo i msg pvt non funzionano.

@Alfabri Riguardo la questione “mentale” ho provato ad affrontarla ma non sembrava convintissimo lo specialista in quanto dopo le varie domande che mi ha fatto x capire il contesto non è emerso nulla. Inoltre è compatibile una origine psicologica con le fitte dietro gli occhi che vanno e vengono durante la giornata?
Inoltre, il neurologo mi ha anche dato deniban ma senza effetto. Questa sintomatologia non mi passa se mi distraggo, lo voglio precisare.
D’altro canto mi han proposto gia tutte le principali cure emicraniche senza effetto, regna quindi l’incertezza. Ma io son 6 mesi che non ho piu una vita normale e non ricordo piu l’ultima volta che ho passato una giornata senza soffrire.

Per @mil77 il centro cefalee del besta e quasi imprenotabile quindi ho fatto una visita neurologica. Non discuto la serieta del dottore ma mi perplime la diagnosi e cura che mi ha dato, che sembra valida per un problema classico di mal di testa, ma ho dubbi sul mio dato che anche altri medici consultati han dubbi sull’emicrania.
Penso comunque che nel tuo caso, essendo che tuo figlio ha un disturbo piu “standard” del mio, che se vai al centro cefalee, non sbagli, magari data l’eta te lo vogliono anche prendere in carico qualche giorno. Spero per voi.


----------



## mil77 (1 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Purtroppo i msg pvt non funzionano.
> 
> @Alfabri Riguardo la questione “mentale” ho provato ad affrontarla ma non sembrava convintissimo lo specialista in quanto dopo le varie domande che mi ha fatto x capire il contesto non è emerso nulla. Inoltre è compatibile una origine psicologica con le fitte dietro gli occhi che vanno e vengono durante la giornata?
> Inoltre, il neurologo mi ha anche dato deniban ma senza effetto. Questa sintomatologia non mi passa se mi distraggo, lo voglio precisare.
> ...


Qual'è la cura standard per il classico mal di testa che ti hanno dato...così magari la provo nel frattempo su mio figlio? 
Comunque nel tuo caso se non trovano nulla di fisico bisogna iniziare a pensare alla parte psicologica....anche mio figlio al Besta è l'ultima possibilità di trovare qualcosa di fisico, poi si passa alla parte psichica a verificare la cosidetta somatizzazione.


----------



## cris (1 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Qual'è la cura standard per il classico mal di testa che ti hanno dato...così magari la provo nel frattempo su mio figlio?
> Comunque nel tuo caso se non trovano nulla di fisico bisogna iniziare a pensare alla parte psicologica....anche mio figlio al Besta è l'ultima possibilità di trovare qualcosa di fisico, poi si passa alla parte psichica a verificare la cosidetta somatizzazione.


Non sono un medico non voglio dirti una cosa per un altra, ci mancherebbe. So che tendenzialmente (per gli adulti, quindi non il tuo caso) vengono date le solite 3-4 categorie di farmaci a basso dosaggio da prendersi per qualche mese, ma tutte cose che non puoi prendere da solo in farmacia, ci vuole prescrizione. Vai dunque quanto prima da un neurologo.


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Novembre 2021)

per caso ti sei vaccinato? continuo a sentire conoscenti che dopo un po dalla vaccinazione hanno problemi agli occhi.


----------



## cris (1 Novembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> per caso ti sei vaccinato? continuo a sentire conoscenti che dopo un po dalla vaccinazione hanno problemi agli occhi.


Si ma non c’entra, vaccinato ad agosto e ho il disturbo da maggio


----------



## cris (25 Gennaio 2022)

Giusto per mettere un punto vi informo che mi e stata diagnosticata una sindrome cronica a causa emicranica decisamente invalidante e non si sa se ne guariro mai. Detto questo mi attacco e mi concentro verso le poche cose che mi tengono ancora “vivo”.

Chiarisco che, come gia sapevo, non c’è niente di “psicogico” tra le cause.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Giusto per mettere un punto vi informo che mi e stata diagnosticata una sindrome cronica a causa emicranica decisamente invalidante e non si sa se ne guariro mai. Detto questo mi attacco e mi concentro verso le poche cose che mi tengono ancora “vivo”.



Spiace. Tieni duro.


----------



## Asso_86 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ciao. Digrigni i denti di notte? Potrebbe essere quello


----------



## cris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Ciao. Digrigni i denti di notte? Potrebbe essere quello


No purtroppo la diagnosi e chiara, ci sono 4 persone in italia che conoscono il problema (ho dovuto fare 700km in un giorno per andar da uno di questi), il sintomo che provo e una costante sensazione di ubriachezza/vertigini/capogiri che mi impedisce di vivere come una persona normale, causata da uno stato emicranico.


----------



## Viulento (26 Gennaio 2022)

ogni parola e' superflua.

ma mantieni accesa la speranza, forse un giorno come e' arrivata, andra' via, d'altronde non ci sono studi approfonditi sulla tua situazione.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Giusto per mettere un punto vi informo che mi e stata diagnosticata una sindrome cronica a causa emicranica decisamente invalidante e non si sa se ne guariro mai. Detto questo mi attacco e mi concentro verso le poche cose che mi tengono ancora “vivo”.
> 
> Chiarisco che, come gia sapevo, non c’è niente di “psicogico” tra le cause.


Almeno esiste qualche farmaco che ti possa dare un briciolo di sollievo?


----------



## cris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Almeno esiste qualche farmaco che ti possa dare un briciolo di sollievo?


Ad ora no. Sto provando una terapia senza esiti. Ne ho provate tante tra cui un ricovero in ospedale che ha comportato solo ll rendermi un ameba.
Vedremo.
Purtroppo non è piu vita e, anche psicologicamente, in conseguenza a tutte le privazioni che questa situazione comporta, è durissima. In ogni caso non mi piace piangermi troppo addosso quindi vedremo che mi riservera il futuro.


----------



## Viulento (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma come si manda un mp su sto forum?


purtroppo in questa nuova versione del forum non e' presente la possibilita' di mandare messaggi privati.
puoi scrivere sul profilo di ognuno, ma sono comunque messaggi che possono leggere tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma come si manda un mp su sto forum?



A sinistra della campanella delle notifiche c'è una busta, serve per le conversazioni private.


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ad ora no. Sto provando una terapia senza esiti. Ne ho provate tante tra cui un ricovero in ospedale che ha comportato solo ll rendermi un ameba.
> Vedremo.
> Purtroppo non è piu vita e, anche psicologicamente, in conseguenza a tutte le privazioni che questa situazione comporta, è durissima. In ogni caso non mi piace piangermi troppo addosso quindi vedremo che mi riservera il futuro.


Cris scrivimi un indirizzo mail


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Giusto per mettere un punto vi informo che mi e stata diagnosticata una sindrome cronica a causa emicranica decisamente invalidante e non si sa se ne guariro mai. Detto questo mi attacco e mi concentro verso le poche cose che mi tengono ancora “vivo”.
> 
> Chiarisco che, come gia sapevo, non c’è niente di “psicogico” tra le cause.


Mi dispiace, spero che tu riesca a risolvere in qualche modo. Non ti hanno prospettato alcun tipo di terapia?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Gennaio 2022)

@cris mi spiace molto. Suppongo sia davvero difficile vivere così ma il tuo modo di parlarne fa trapelare che sei forte e con le palle.
Spero si possa trovare una soluzione, ci dovrà essere qualcosa.
Tieni duro!


----------



## livestrong (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Giusto per mettere un punto vi informo che mi e stata diagnosticata una sindrome cronica a causa emicranica decisamente invalidante e non si sa se ne guariro mai. Detto questo mi attacco e mi concentro verso le poche cose che mi tengono ancora “vivo”.
> 
> Chiarisco che, come gia sapevo, non c’è niente di “psicogico” tra le cause.


Ho letto tutta la discussione e proprio in sti giorni mi son chiesto se ci fossero sviluppi. Un abbraccione amico


----------



## Milo (26 Gennaio 2022)

Sono le stesse spossatezze di quando mi prende il Menier, solo che mi dura pochi minuti… ed ovviamente se come in passato mi hai detto che non lo è, ti credo…

mi dispiace tanto cris, prova a trovare qualcosa che ti appassiona e non ti faccia pensare a questo malore, un hobby, libri… meno ci pensi e magari ti alleggerisci di questo problema.

sempre ovviamente in attesa di una terapia giusta per te.

forza amico!!!


----------



## chicagousait (26 Gennaio 2022)

So che è una magra consolazione ma almeno hai un nome a tutti i tuoi problemi e nessuno ora può mettere in dubbio la tua parola e che non è frutto della tua immaginazione.

Spero per te, che i medici trovino la cura migliore per i tuoi sintomi


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Gennaio 2022)

Forza, forza, forza.
Un abbraccio, arriveranno tempi migliori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2022)

almeno sai cos'è adesso.
coraggio.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Giusto per mettere un punto vi informo che mi e stata diagnosticata una sindrome cronica a causa emicranica decisamente invalidante e non si sa se ne guariro mai. Detto questo mi attacco e mi concentro verso le poche cose che mi tengono ancora “vivo”.
> 
> Chiarisco che, come gia sapevo, non c’è niente di “psicogico” tra le cause.


Forza e coraggio, come avrebbe detto uno. Non metaforici ma reali! Non mollare!


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> No purtroppo la diagnosi e chiara, ci sono 4 persone in italia che conoscono il problema (ho dovuto fare 700km in un giorno per andar da uno di questi), il sintomo che provo e una costante sensazione di ubriachezza/vertigini/capogiri che mi impedisce di vivere come una persona normale, causata da uno stato emicranico.


Mi spiace molto, ma tu non mollare di un centimetro.

Magari non c'è nulla da fare, ma se c'è una soluzione tu devi trovarla.

Un medico non saprà dirti perchè hai quel problema, ma questo non significa che la causa non ci sia.

Provale tutte, anche le cose più stupide, fatti un mese a mangiare solo pollo, patate e carote.
Fatti un mese a mangiare vegetariano.
Fatti un mese senza alcuna frutta o verdura.
Fatti 20 giorni in altura ( se puoi)
Sono solo esempi, hai capito cosa voglio dire. Devi studiarti.

Provale tutte per vedere se per sbaglio non trovi la causa che nemmeno i medici sanno dirti, se poi scoprirai che sei fatto cosi e non esiste soluzione, almeno ci hai provato.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2022)

Buona guarigione Cris

Purtroppo molti sopravalutano l'importanza di stare bene.. qualsiasi altro nella vita è davvero futile o comunque puoi sempre controllarlo.. perdi il lavoro puoi trovarne un altro, perdi la casa puoi trovartene un'altra..

Ma se ti ammali? Non sei in uno stato di controllo specialmente per malattie supermega rarissime che non hai nemmeno medicinali o altri che aiutano.

Possiamo solo sperare che tu guarisca al più presto da solo se non c'è altro da fare


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Si capogiri tipo vertigini.. un senso di instabilita mentre cammino
> Non ho altro se non questo come principale sintomo e qualche fitta lieve dietro gli occhi che va e viene durante le giornate


Una domanda, ci senti bene?


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Giusto per mettere un punto vi informo che mi e stata diagnosticata una sindrome cronica a causa emicranica decisamente invalidante e non si sa se ne guariro mai. Detto questo mi attacco e mi concentro verso le poche cose che mi tengono ancora “vivo”.
> 
> Chiarisco che, come gia sapevo, non c’è niente di “psicogico” tra le cause.


Mi spiace, siamo tutti con te fratello!


----------



## cris (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Una domanda, ci senti bene?


Sisi


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Sisi


Allora l'equilibrio non dipende dall'orecchio interno.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Buona guarigione Cris
> 
> Purtroppo molti sopravalutano l'importanza di stare bene.. qualsiasi altro nella vita è davvero futile o comunque puoi sempre controllarlo.. perdi il lavoro puoi trovarne un altro, perdi la casa puoi trovartene un'altra..
> 
> ...


Mi aggiungo a tifo, la salute viene troppo spesso sottovalutata, ce ne accorgiamo quando magari qualcosa non torna.

E stiamo qui a litigare per stupidaggini, ma non c'è niente da fare l'uomo e proprio stupido dentro, la stupidaggine è difficile da curare.

Speriamo che magari con il tempo le cose ti vadano meglio. Tienici aggiornati grazie.


----------



## cris (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Allora l'equilibrio non dipende dall'orecchio interno.


Esatto, la interferenza e di origine emicranica.


----------



## UDG (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tanti auguri amico, speriamo riescano a trovarti una terapia che ti allevi il dolore e magari te lo faccia anche sparire.


----------



## cris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Cris scrivimi un indirizzo mail


Ciao, ho fatto, l hai letta?


----------



## rossonerosempre (26 Gennaio 2022)

Borsa del ghiaccio sopra gli occhi e la fronte per alleviare i dolori agli occhi, anche gli occhi secchi fanno venire il mal di testa. Attento anche alla sinusite


----------



## rossonerosempre (26 Gennaio 2022)

Poi cerca di bete più acqua, anche la disidratazione fa venire il mal di testa


----------



## cris (27 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Poi cerca di bete più acqua, anche la disidratazione fa venire il mal di testa


Grazie x i consigli ma io non ho mal di testa, ho una sindrome di instabilita e vertigini cronica di origine emicranica


----------



## Milanoide (27 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> No purtroppo la diagnosi e chiara, ci sono 4 persone in italia che conoscono il problema (ho dovuto fare 700km in un giorno per andar da uno di questi), il sintomo che provo e una costante sensazione di ubriachezza/vertigini/capogiri che mi impedisce di vivere come una persona normale, causata da uno stato emicranico.


In un precedente post, ad un consiglio sul rivolgerti al Besta, rispondesti che era imprenotabile sul fronte emicranie. Ti consiglierei di insistere e valutare la visita privata.
Se hai una diagnosi con un nome scientifico, prova con le dovute accortezze a fare ricerche sulla patologia descritta in lingua inglese.
Non ricordo se hai eseguito esami muscolo-scheletrici che escludano cause fisiche. Rmn colonna vertebrale e cranio per intenderci. Una visita da un neurochirurgo con gli orizzonti aperti la hai fatta?
Escluse le cause meccaniche, rimarrebbero le altre. Sul dolore intervengono i neurotrasmettitori e quindi si torna in sostanza su psicofarmaci.
Altrimenti rimangono paliativi da alternare quando calano di efficacia. Andreotti ha convissuto per decenni con malesseri bestiali. Ti auguro che non sia cosi.


----------



## cris (27 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> In un precedente post, ad un consiglio sul rivolgerti al Besta, rispondesti che era imprenotabile sul fronte emicranie. Ti consiglierei di insistere e valutare la visita privata.
> Se hai una diagnosi con un nome scientifico, prova con le dovute accortezze a fare ricerche sulla patologia descritta in lingua inglese.
> Non ricordo se hai eseguito esami muscolo-scheletrici che escludano cause fisiche. Rmn colonna vertebrale e cranio per intenderci. Una visita da un neurochirurgo con gli orizzonti aperti la hai fatta?
> Escluse le cause meccaniche, rimarrebbero le altre. Sul dolore intervengono i neurotrasmettitori e quindi si torna in sostanza su psicofarmaci.
> Altrimenti rimangono paliativi da alternare quando calano di efficacia. Andreotti ha convissuto per decenni con malesseri bestiali. Ti auguro che non sia cosi.


Ciao al besta son stato, non conoscono la sindrome che ho. Anche se pero, mi han dato farmaci antiemicranici in linea con quelli che mi son stati proposti dal medico che me l’ha diagnosticata solo due settimane fa.
La sindrome si chiama PPPD, e causata da diverse cose e nel mio caso e causata da emicramia vestibolare cronica. ho gia verificato. Non ci son molte cure. Farmaci ssri usati a basso dosaggio e antiemicranici per tentar di “tenere a bada” i sintomi, da prendersi x anni o per sempre con correlati effetti collaterali. In ogni caso ad ora nessun beneficio.


----------



## Milanoide (27 Gennaio 2022)

Curiosità: quante ore passi di fronte ad un video? Tv, pc ,smartphone...
Quanto di questo tempo è per lavoro e quanto per diletto?
Soprattutto, non sei dentro a gaming o virtualità di sorta, vero?
Non ti dico che sia la causa.
Ma un potrebbe essere un fattore ambientale di cui tener conto e provare letteralmente a staccare la spina.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Gennaio 2022)

@cris

So che potrei dire delle stupidaggini, e chissà quanti te lo hanno già detto.

Prova a prenderti delle vacanze, magari in un posto che ti fa stare bene.

Io ad esempio soffro di acufeni ed altre idiozie, credo alla fine siano tutti problemi di origine nervosa, stress e via dicendo, che si trasformano magari in patologie concrete. Dormire poco e male, poche vitamine e poco sport. Poco svago e troppa concentrazione, troppi problemi.

Quando d'estate vado al mare e mi faccio dei bei bagni, e poi esco la sera a mangiare del buon pesce, sparisce tutto per settimane. Poi non appena rientro nel tran-tran, punto e da capo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> @cris
> 
> So che potrei dire delle stupidaggini, e chissà quanti te lo hanno già detto.
> 
> ...


non sei l'unico caro. è una cosa davvero comune ormai.
mondo di m.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sei l'unico caro. è una cosa davvero comune ormai.
> mondo di m.



Anche tu.

Pensa che all'inizio non capivo, sentivo nella notte il rumore basso di una lavatrice che girava di continuo, sono persino andato dai vicini a chiedere se la sentivano, mi guardavano esterrefatti. Poi un giorno mi sono reso conto. Adesso si è aggiunto anche un fischio continuo.

Ma appunto, sto molto meglio quando sono in vacanza, tranquillo e felice. La condizione psicologica è una medicina incredibile per molti problemi a volte.


----------



## cris (27 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> @cris
> 
> So che potrei dire delle stupidaggini, e chissà quanti te lo hanno già detto.
> 
> ...


Ciao Gabri purtroppo questa estate gia sono andato via ma nulla è passato anzi ho passato l’inferno. Essendo un problema di tipo emicranico purtroppo non e influenzabile dal semplice relax


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Gennaio 2022)

se ora sai con certezza cos'è, è un punto di partenza. Non stancarti di cercare qualcuno che trovi una cura, vedrai che prima o poi lo trovi. So che sembrano parole da cioccolatini ma non è così. Mio fratello ha trovato dopo vent'anni la cura a un problema che in italia, cina, usa e giappone (tutti paesi dove nel frattempo ha vissuto) tutti avevano detto irrisolvibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao Gabri purtroppo questa estate gia sono andato via ma nulla è passato anzi ho passato l’inferno. Essendo un problema di tipo emicranico purtroppo non e influenzabile dal semplice relax


Cris, stai ricorrendo a qualche farmaco e/o integratore?


----------



## cris (27 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cris, stai ricorrendo a qualche farmaco e/o integratore?


Si da 10gg sto facendo una cura. Ma ho gia provato svariate cure x mesi senza effetti. Comunque va be vedremo.
Di testa mia invece sto prendendo un integratore di vari elementi utili al cervello/sistema nervoso centrale


----------



## gabri65 (27 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao Gabri purtroppo questa estate gia sono andato via ma nulla è passato anzi ho passato l’inferno. Essendo un problema di tipo emicranico purtroppo non e influenzabile dal semplice relax



Ah ok. Hai provato a non seguire piu' il Milan? 

Comunque ti sono vicino per la tua sofferenza, non e' bello avere una cosa del genere che sicuramente ti limita.

In bocca al lupo. Magari un giorno se ne andra' da sola.


----------



## cris (2 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> naaa, quella l’ho io.
> Ti si tappa l’udito e poi perdi parte dell’equilibrio, poi torna tutto nella norma. Giusto per non farmi mancare nulla.
> 
> cris ma negli occhi vedi anche dei lampi e buchi nella vista? A me mi succedeva era emicrania.
> ...


Siamo in un “club” similare comunque. La mia alla fine della fiera e una vertigine emicranica. Il mio problema e che e cronica, quotidiana, da quasi un anno. Roba che ogni tanto ho voglia di gettarmi da un ponte.


----------



## Milo (2 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Siamo in un “club” similare comunque. La mia alla fine della fiera e una vertigine emicranica. Il mio problema e che e cronica, quotidiana, da quasi un anno. Roba che ogni tanto ho voglia di gettarmi da un ponte.



ciao bello! Scoperto cos’è hai trovato soluzioni/sollievo?

il menier mi prende del tutto casuale e in un periodo mi prende quasi quotidianamente e poi 6 mesi non ho nulla…

però (questo separato al menier) a volte mi prende l’emicrania, vedo lampi negli occhi e quello è l’allarme di andare a casa a distendermi/dormire perché mi prende così forte che vomito.

detto questo spero che tu migliori quanto prima


----------



## Masanijey (2 Marzo 2022)

Ciao Cris, stavo giusto pensando qualche giorno fa di riattivare la discussione perché anche io da qualche mese ho sintomi simili a quelli che hai descritto tu inizialmente. 
Estrema spossatezza, fitte agli occhi, vertigini e giramenti di testa. Le cure non mi hanno dato alcun beneficio. 
Ho prenotato per il momento una radiografia al collo e una RM alla testa.
9 anni fa mi è stato "asportato" un tumore glomico all'orecchio destro, quindi il sospetto del mio medico è che sia recidivo.
Insomma, spero di avere presto una diagnosi perché è davvero debilitante e mi sta mettendo a dura prova nella gestione di lavoro, casa e figli, senza tra l'altro poter contare sull'aiuto di qualcuno. Sperem


----------



## gabri65 (2 Marzo 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ciao Cris, stavo giusto pensando qualche giorno fa di riattivare la discussione perché anche io da qualche mese ho sintomi simili a quelli che hai descritto tu inizialmente.
> Estrema spossatezza, fitte agli occhi, vertigini e giramenti di testa. Le cure non mi hanno dato alcun beneficio.
> Ho prenotato per il momento una radiografia al collo e una RM alla testa.
> 9 anni fa mi è stato "asportato" un tumore glomico all'orecchio destro, quindi il sospetto del mio medico è che sia recidivo.
> Insomma, spero di avere presto una diagnosi perché è davvero debilitante e mi sta mettendo a dura prova nella gestione di lavoro, casa e figli, senza tra l'altro poter contare sull'aiuto di qualcuno. Sperem



Ti sono vicino, spero tu possa risolvere il problema rapidamente.

Scusa tu per ieri, sono stato un po' duro, era abbastanza incavolato in generale per altri aspetti della questione, non dovevi scusarti tu. La mia stima per te non è di certo cambiata.

Ovviamente sono vicino anche a @cris. Io sto soffrendo in questi tempi di terribili acufeni, non è facile vivere con certa roba.


----------



## Masanijey (2 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti sono vicino, spero tu possa risolvere il problema rapidamente.
> 
> Scusa tu per ieri, sono stato un po' duro, era abbastanza incavolato in generale per altri aspetti della questione, non dovevi scusarti tu. La mia stima per te non è di certo cambiata.
> 
> Ovviamente sono vicino anche a @cris. Io sto soffrendo in questi tempi di terribili acufeni, non è facile vivere con certa roba.


Ehi Gabri, mi fa troppo piacere il tuo messaggio, davvero!
E nessun problema per ieri, figurati. Siamo adulti (tu ancora più di me! )
Grazie per il tuo augurio, ovviamente ricambio.
La salute è qualcosa che si dà troppo per scontato a volte, ma è maledettamente importante.


----------



## cris (2 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ciao bello! Scoperto cos’è hai trovato soluzioni/sollievo?
> 
> il menier mi prende del tutto casuale e in un periodo mi prende quasi quotidianamente e poi 6 mesi non ho nulla…
> 
> ...


Siamo piu o meno nella stessa barca. 
Due anni fa ebbi emicrania con aura (come nel tuo caso), poi il nulla per qualche mese.. e poi e scoppiata sta schifezza.
La diagnosi e pressoche certa ormai, in (pochissime) parole, ho un emicrania cronica che è evoluta in instabilita e vertigini croniche, continue, ogni giorno tutto il giorno.

Per ora mi prende quotidianamente, da 10 mesi ormai.


----------



## cris (2 Marzo 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ciao Cris, stavo giusto pensando qualche giorno fa di riattivare la discussione perché anche io da qualche mese ho sintomi simili a quelli che hai descritto tu inizialmente.
> Estrema spossatezza, fitte agli occhi, vertigini e giramenti di testa. Le cure non mi hanno dato alcun beneficio.
> Ho prenotato per il momento una radiografia al collo e una RM alla testa.
> 9 anni fa mi è stato "asportato" un tumore glomico all'orecchio destro, quindi il sospetto del mio medico è che sia recidivo.
> Insomma, spero di avere presto una diagnosi perché è davvero debilitante e mi sta mettendo a dura prova nella gestione di lavoro, casa e figli, senza tra l'altro poter contare sull'aiuto di qualcuno. Sperem


Ciao mi dispiace.
Spero tu possa trovar una soluzione.
Se sei un soggetto “emicranico” è probabile che anche nel tuo caso possa centrare l’emicrania.
Se hai fitte agli occhi, temo che possa centrare.

ora partira l iter di RMN encefalo, RMN rachide cervicale, visita gnatologica, visita fisiatrica, visita otorino, visita neuro. Ormai conosco a memoria la tiritera di quando uno ha vertigini.

Se tra un po non ne uscirai , ricontattami che ti indichero qualcuno.


----------



## cris (2 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti sono vicino, spero tu possa risolvere il problema rapidamente.
> 
> Scusa tu per ieri, sono stato un po' duro, era abbastanza incavolato in generale per altri aspetti della questione, non dovevi scusarti tu. La mia stima per te non è di certo cambiata.
> 
> Ovviamente sono vicino anche a @cris. Io sto soffrendo in questi tempi di terribili acufeni, non è facile vivere con certa roba.


Ciao Gabri
Un bel problema anche gli acufeni. Anche quelli fan un po parte dei disturbi neurologici che fanno impazzire i medici e a cui non trovano una vera soluzione.


----------



## Masanijey (2 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ciao mi dispiace.
> Spero tu possa trovar una soluzione.
> Se sei un soggetto “emicranico” è probabile che anche nel tuo caso possa centrare l’emicrania.
> Se hai fitte agli occhi, temo che possa centrare.
> ...


Grazie mille Cris!


----------



## wildfrank (2 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti sono vicino, spero tu possa risolvere il problema rapidamente.
> 
> Scusa tu per ieri, sono stato un po' duro, era abbastanza incavolato in generale per altri aspetti della questione, non dovevi scusarti tu. La mia stima per te non è di certo cambiata.
> 
> Ovviamente sono vicino anche a @cris. Io sto soffrendo in questi tempi di terribili acufeni, non è facile vivere con certa roba.


E io ti capisco benissimo Gabri, visto che sono circa 10 anni che convivo con un acufene assordante all'orecchio sinistro, originato da un intervento al nervo acustico che aveva incollato un neurinoma di 2 cm, trattato con cyber knife. Purtroppo pare proprio che non possa fare nulla....a te auguro di poter risolvere in qualche modo, perché questo disturbo riesce a rendere irritabile anche un santo.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Marzo 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> E io ti capisco benissimo Gabri, visto che sono circa 10 anni che convivo con un acufene assordante all'orecchio sinistro, originato da un intervento al nervo acustico che aveva incollato un neurinoma di 2 cm, trattato con cyber knife. Purtroppo pare proprio che non possa fare nulla....a te auguro di poter risolvere in qualche modo, perché questo disturbo riesce a rendere irritabile anche un santo.



Ciao caro, grazie e in bocca al lupo anche a te, mi spiace e spero che prima o poi risolverai, la medicina fa passi da gigante in certi campi. Per ora portiamo pazienza.

Ho notato che posti poco ultimamente, ma evidentemente segui, bene. Non mi dimentico di te e di certi discorsi circa gli eventi critici che deve fronteggiare l'umanità. Spero di risentirti, un abbraccio sincero.


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> @cris
> 
> So che potrei dire delle stupidaggini, e chissà quanti te lo hanno già detto.
> 
> ...


Sì alcuni tipi di acufene sono di origine psicologica. Sostanzialmente ansia/stress determinano un'iperattività delle aree uditive (ad esempio il nervo acustico).

Non a caso sembra che l'efficacia dei farmaaci usato per questo disturbo sia dovuta all'effetto placebo; un farmaco per l'acufene non è né più efficace né meno efficace di un qualsiasi altro farmaco semplicemente perché il miglioramento non dipende dal principio attivo, ma dal trattamento in sé, che innesca l'effetto placebo


----------



## Magnum (2 Marzo 2022)

Scusate se mi intrometto, sono iscritto da molto ma mi limito a leggervi.
Ho visto questo thread e mi sono sentito in dovere di dire la mia nel caso possa essere di aiuto. 
Sono da sempre un "appassionato" di alimentazione in ottica salute e so che in caso di emicrania in certi casi è stata molto utile la dieta chetogenica, potresti provarla e vedere se trovi benefici.
Consiglio nel caso di rivolgerti ad un professionista specializzato proprio in questa dieta, poi se vorrai potrei consigliarti un nutrizionista che non conosco di persona ma so che un sacco di persone si rivolgono a lui soddisfatte.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Mi intrometto anche io. Se avete mal di testa continui e invalidanti, non vi costa nulla provare a fare delle scansioni dentali. Magari il vostro dentista ha fatto dei danni con qualche protesi o otturazione.


----------

